# How Many? :)



## MindyLee (Sep 25, 2009)

*Just for fun, was wondering how many minis do you have eating hay in your back yard?*

I have...

2 stallions (1 is a King Supreme son)

4 mares

1 filly

2 maybe 3 expected foals for 2010

Total of 7 minis at my farm.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Sep 25, 2009)

Two geldings, one stallion (soon to be another gelding)


----------



## Magic (Sep 25, 2009)

I have:

3 Senior Stallions

2 Junior Stallions (one to be gelded)

3 Weanling Stallions 2 Geldings (two others were recently sold)

1 Retired mare, at 25 years old

17 Breeding age mares (some will be shown)

5 Junior mares (some will be shown)

2 weanling fillies

So I currently have 35 minis. I *was* up to 40 earlier this year, which was a few too many, lol!


----------



## Flaxenacres (Sep 25, 2009)

I have 1 stallion

4 mare, 1 is insulin resistant, and 1 is a coming 2 yr. old

2 weanling fillies

and last but not least I have 3 dwarfs, 1 born hear and 2 adopted

I also forgot my 2 biggies


----------



## cretahillsgal (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a total of 16!

1 Sr Stallion

1 Jr Stallion

1 Weanling Colt

2 Weanling fillies

1 Yearling Filly

2 2 yr old Fillies

8 broodmares


----------



## Leeana (Sep 25, 2009)

2 stallions

4 colts (2 weanlings, 1 yearling client horse, 1 yearling colt that I am showing next year)

3 geldings

8 Broodmares

3 foals on the way for 2010


----------



## muffntuf (Sep 25, 2009)

Just two now. My faithful companion (and dwarf) went over the Rainbow bridge a few weeks ago. :;(


----------



## Charley (Sep 25, 2009)

We have four. Two geldings, a mare, and a stallion


----------



## chandab (Sep 25, 2009)

Ok, I'll play...

I have 10 minis:

2 stallions

6 mares

1 gelding

1 2009 filly


----------



## Horse Feathers (Sep 25, 2009)

4 and one I am buying (weanling pinto stud) - AMHA/AMHR

3 are mares (2 apps and a pinto) hopefuly bred for next year - 2 AMHA, 1 AMHR

1 pinto stud - AMHA/AMHA

Also a 15 hand paint that thinks she is a mini


----------



## Kawgirl (Sep 25, 2009)

Two geldings and a goat that thinks he's a horse!


----------



## REO (Sep 25, 2009)

We are down by 6 that I sold this year and two of the ones below are under contract but still here. I've been working toward cutting down our numbers by 1/3. Just 4 more to go to reach that goal!

4 stallions

2 baby colts

1 ylg colt

2 driving geldings

3 coming 3 yr old fillies

2 baby fillies

3 ylg fillies (one is "sold")

13 mares (one is "sold")

So as soon as the sold girls leave, we are down to 28 from 36!

Once I do get the numbers down by 1/3, I'm thinking I might just go a little farther. It's rough "breeding for what you like" because I want to keep all the babies! LOL!


----------



## yellerroseintx (Sep 25, 2009)

I have

3 STALLIONS

and 7 MARES

2008 I sold all of my unregistered stock and with that money bought 2 new stallions and 5 new mares(well, my husband bought one, the foundered mare) so I guess I bought 4...whew....sooooo..we shall see...I LOVED LOVED LOVED my unreg mares dearly and it was so hard to see them go



but they all went to wonderful homes so that is a Blessing


----------



## wingnut (Sep 25, 2009)

We have 4, almost.

10 yr old mare - Maestro's Toy Cha Cha (Cha Cha) (AMHA)

Yearling Filly - Mini Bits Sunshine Isabella (Izzy) (AMHR - registration pending)

Weanling Filly - Buckeroo's Golden Babycakes (Baby) (AMHR - registration pending)

Weanling Filly - Mini Bits Little Miss Sunshine (Missy) (AMHR - registration pending)

Missy hasn't come "home" yet...October 9th is the current delivery date.


----------



## little lady (Sep 25, 2009)

1-mare AMHA/AMHR with on on board!


----------



## minimule (Sep 25, 2009)

I was down but the herd grew again.





2 stallions

1 mini jack

4 mini mules (may have sold one)

6 breedable mares

1 non-breeding mare

1 yearling filly

1 weanling colt (may be sold as well)


----------



## bpotze (Sep 25, 2009)

I haven't even counted lately....

I have 2 stallions

2 yearling colts

1 gelding (my very first mini) well...really two geldings one is a rescue...blind, partially deaf with cushings

3 weanling colts

1 jack

2 yearling fillies

2 two year old fillies

14 mares between the ages of 3 and 15

3 jennies

2 jennets

I guess that makes about 33......wow...it never seems like that many when I am putting them all in their stalls.....but it really is too many.....so many that I don't have time to keep them all brushed out the way I like to. I have to divide them up and do the front barn one day and the back barn the next.






Becky

www.bezesminis.com


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Sep 25, 2009)

Five senior stallions (one destined to be gelded)

Four junior stallions, but two are definitely gonna be gelded.

Twelve breeding age mares

Eight fillies

One colt

Five geldings

Two boarder mares

One ancient QH gelding

Five llamas


----------



## drk (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a total of 22...

*13 mares: *

6 breeding age Appaloosa mares

4 breeding age Black/pinto/overo mares

3 yearling/2 year old black/pinto/overo fillies

*5 weanlings:*

2 appaloosa fillies

1 appaloosa few spot colt

1 dun pinto filly

1 black tovero colt

*4 stallions:*

1 Black Leopard stallion

1 Black/White Homozygous stallion

1 Dun Frame Overo stallion

1 Black/White Splash yearling stallion


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Sep 25, 2009)

1 stallion

1 gelding

4 mares

Very small herd for us, we show only, no breeding here.


----------



## minih (Sep 25, 2009)

I guess I am going to have to give it up and start counting, everyone asks this question! I really try not to keep track,as long as there is not a number you can kid yourself that you really do not have that many at all! I keep saying somewhere around 22.


----------



## whitney (Sep 25, 2009)

I have

A palomino stallion

A palomino/pinto mare

A grey mare

A chestnut/pinto gelding

and NO MORE ROOM!


----------



## triplethorsefarm (Sep 25, 2009)

Our small farm seems to keep growing. When we started a few years, I never imagined we would have this many. But...they are all loved, spoiled, and very well taken care of. With such a nice quality group of horses it is hard to complain





1 Stallion

10 Mares

1 weanling filly

1 weanling stud colt

A Grand total of 13 blessings!


----------



## LindaL (Sep 25, 2009)

I currently have 2...

Yearling stallion

2 yr old gelding

But.......things could change...................LOL!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Sep 25, 2009)

Updated/Edited 9/26/09:

We've grown pretty rapidly!

After our sale of 2 weanlings to England, four bred mares and 2 yearling colts all in new homes this year ........

that still leaves 46 horses total with #47 arriving first of October (that's still a secret).

7 stallions (5 breeding stallions, 1 yearling stallion and 1 non-breeding AMHR driving fun family stallion - gee, maybe I should offer him for stud so he earns something to cover his feed? lol)

7 weanlings (4 colts, 3 fillies)

9 yearlings (all fillies - mostly retained from our previous foal season)

Rest are bred mares (yikes! 24 bred mares!)

3 of the bred mares belong to Elaine Jones as they are bred to our Buckeroo son.

Her 3 mares live here full time so while we don't actually own them - we care for them and love them of course - and will be foaling them out along side our own.





Elaine has a special place in our hearts here at White Tail and is the only outside farm exposed to our Buckeroo son - with her 30+ years as a breeder – it was a huge compliment that she approved of our Buckeroo son to breed three of her top mares to him. These will be his first foals and she’s sharing in the excitement.


----------



## horsehug (Sep 25, 2009)

After having over 30 for years I am down to 24 here right now with two weanlings leaving soon. And I still have

Mr It leased from Tony also.

So it looks like I'll have either 21 or 22 for the winter.

Susan O.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Sep 25, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]_I have a whopping total of *SIXTY-FOUR*_[/SIZE]

*Mares: 45*

_(37) Broodmares _

_(5) Yearling Fillies_

_(3) Weanling Fillies_

*Stallions: 19*

_(2) Senior Breeding Stallions _

_(5) Yearling Stallions (1) Cremello is going to be a potential future herd sire_

[SIZE=12pt]_(10) Weanling Colts _[/SIZE]

*Geldings: 2*

[SIZE=12pt]_(1) Yearling Show Gelding _[/SIZE]

_(1) Older Pet Quality Gelding (My granddaughter's) and the first horse we ever purchased.... He's just the sweetest thing and he LOVES to give kisses. _

_*I**'ve been fortunate enough to placed (16) horses this season and have (30) more that I have to move.... *_


----------



## Southern_Heart (Sep 25, 2009)

Had 36 at the start of the year and now down to 27. Looking to get down to 10 and I am not breeding any more.





Joyce


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Sep 25, 2009)

We have 10

3 mares -

7 geldings..well ok kinda we have a yearling colt and 2 mature stallions both set to be gelded if and when Fall ever decides to make an appearence





We "might" have one stallion cover 2 of the mares in Oct and see what happens but while we have not tried very hard neither of the mares seem to be great in the repro department so not counting on anything

Actually technically we have 9 minis one of the geldings is a ASPC yearling -


----------



## Kendra (Sep 25, 2009)

2 Stallions

4 yearling colts (all to be gelded very soon)

5 weanling colts

16 Mares (3-18 yrs)

4 weanling fillies

22 Geldings


----------



## weerunner (Sep 25, 2009)

I have almost the perfect number for me and my barn, because I refuse to have more than I have room to stall everyone when it is rainy or snowy, etc... So for me right now it is

1 stallion (and that's the way he likes it)

3 brood mares (bred for 2010 foals)

2 show mares (who dont seem to be able to conceive)

1 yearling filly (born and bred here, my first foal)

So 7 total and 3 on the way. I told myself when I began with these guys I would not go over 10. So I guess in 2010 I sell some or I stop breeding or buying anymore. I did sell two this year, but I bought one too


----------



## Hosscrazy (Sep 25, 2009)

I made some major changes earlier this year, so I now have just 2 wonderfully spoiled minis who are companions to me. No showing, now breeding, no buying or selling. Just silly little furry faces that are always happy to see me.





Liz


----------



## wildoak (Sep 25, 2009)

About 32 last time I counted LOL.

3 sr stallions, 2 youngsters

4 geldings plus the 3 I board

Lots of mares



some older mares that are retired, 5 in foal for 2010, and 5 yearling/two yr olds.

Plus Artie who hobbles around and has the run of the place, and my QH gelding.

Jan


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Sep 25, 2009)

As of today:

3-mares

2-weanling fillies

1-stallion (2 year old)

So 6 total, will be 4 after the fillies leave next month. I'm thinking I may even cut it back to 2 next year...just not sure yet.


----------



## kaycee (Sep 25, 2009)

97!!!!

4 donkeys

4 llamas

3 "big" horses

rest minis!


----------



## Equuisize (Sep 25, 2009)

Ever see the T-shirt that says: "One horse away from being the crazy horse lady"?

I think it's all subjective





We have bedrooms for everyone so I'm not the crazy horse lady, yet.

We are at 8, no babies next year so that'll remain static till at least 2011.


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 25, 2009)

1 stallion

1 gelding our "first mini"

4 breeding mares (some double as show/driving minis)

1 non-breeding mare (does everything else)

1 foal/weanling

total of 8

and 1 big horse, Target, who the farm is named after


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 25, 2009)

We have a total of 11

1 stallion (Smutty Buckskin)

2 geldings

1 weanling filly (sold and leaving tomorrow)

6 broodmares ( 1 probably sold )

1 yearling mare at trainers coming home next month

so after all is said and done we will have 9 again

which is where we try to stay for adult horses


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Sep 25, 2009)

I have two...a 3 year old mare and a 4 year old gelding.

I have a question for those of you who have TONS of horses (20 and above) - how on earth do you do it??? And how do you remember everyone's names???


----------



## Alex (Sep 25, 2009)

Were up to 4 now. We are starting to get in to appaloosas so we have a few to start.

1- 2yr old blanket appaloosa filly(2010 halter, multi color and liberty horse)

1- Senior pintaloosa mare(2010 Performance Horse showmanship, liberty, halter obstacle, hunter, jumper, Country Pleasure, roadster, and obstacle driving)

1- Senior Stallion(Up in the air on what were doing with him)

1- Senior Gelding( In driving training in 2010- Western Country Pleasure)


----------



## dgrminis (Sep 25, 2009)

We have 21 miniatures....

4 stallions

9 mares

1 yearling filly

7 weanling foals (4 fillies, 3 colts)

We also have 2 full sized horses and 2 pygmy goats... 5 dogs (3 inside, 2 outside) and a handful of barn cats.....


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (Sep 25, 2009)

SOME DAYS I HAVE TO MANY. 8 STALLIONS, 15 MARES,2 JR. MARES, 3 GELDINGS. EXPECTING 4 BABIES IN 2010. I CAN'T SEE MYSELF WITHOUT,LOVE ALL OF THEM. I ALSO HAVE 2 DONKEYS,25 GOATS AND 1 ALPACA. AND ASSORTED BIRDS, DOGS, CATS. I'M A VERY HAPPY MOM AND SOMEDAYS OVER WORKED MOM.


----------



## SHANA (Sep 25, 2009)

I have:

2 A/R stallions(1 bay and 1 silver dapple)

1 A/R suckling colt(chestnut pinto)

1 AMHR weanling filly(smokey silver black)

1 AMHR yearling filly(bay)

1 WCMHR gelding(chocolate silver dapple)

2 A/R mares in foal for 2010(1 pinto and 1 appy)

6 AMHR mares in foal for 2010(3 black, 2 chestnut, 1 bay)

1 AMHR mare in foal for 2009, due anyday now(appaloosa)

So 15, soon to be 16 minis. I also have 1 arabian stallion and 4 arabian mares in foal for 2010 as well as a miniature goat.


----------



## TuffyLynn (Sep 25, 2009)

Well it was SUPPOSED to be one ....but ...need i say more!!??

1) Stallion (boones little buckeroo and a komokos little king supreme grandson)

1) yearling gelding

1) mare

1) weanling/colt

and one late one for 2010

what can i say



they are my loves...would love more but we'll see

would like another pinto mare

very enjoyable


----------



## Magic (Sep 25, 2009)

KanoasDestiny said:


> I have a question for those of you who have TONS of horses (20 and above) - how on earth do you do it??? And how do you remember everyone's names???




Well, I don't have an "outside" job; this is what I do.



We have pastures for most of the horses in the summer (some I just don't let be out on pasture, like the way-prone-to-fat horses, or the show horses, etc) and we also grow most of our own hay, so that cuts down a bit on expenses, plus we can grow exactly what we prefer to feed, which is an alfalfa/grass mix. Our farrier is scheduled on a regular basis, and though it takes him two different days to trim all of the horses, it gives him plenty of time with each horse. While I am bringing in each horse to be trimmed, I deworm each one (and keep a list, lol!) and groom them too. As I feed the horses each day, or in the case of the pastured horses, as I pass them when they are standing in the shade near the barn, etc, I look the horses over and run my hands over them to check to see how their weight is holding up and that they are looking good. I can see most of the horses from the house too, so if anyone is acting "off", I know right away. I have 17 automatic waterers, plus a few regular water troughs, and I clean just a few of the automatic ones each day, and just dump, scrub, and refill the troughs every few days. My hubby is a sweetheart and he hauls the hay from the hay barn to the horse barn for me, and also helps with cleaning stalls, etc. He also fixes fence, hauls and stacks feed, and the other always-needing-to-be-done chores that come up on a horse farm. I'm living my dream!


----------



## MBennettp (Sep 25, 2009)

1 stallion

4 mares

1 gelding

1 pony gelding

7 total, wouldn't get rid of any of them.

Oh yeah, one mare in foal for 2010 so I will have another next year.


----------



## ~Dan (Sep 25, 2009)

I have two.

Blue Moons Wicked Witch- "Polly" 35" solid appaloosa mare with hoof striping and is starting to roan out, 5 years old.

Harmony Hills Little Titan- "Titan" 32" [ish] appaloosa gelding with hoof striping, beginning to roan out, a quarter moon on his forehead, and is Pollys 2 1/2 year old son.


----------



## georgiegirl (Sep 25, 2009)

I have three.

One mare and two geldings.

Baney's Royal Magic Miss - AMHA, AMHR, PtHA (pending) halter mare and in hand performance mare.

Roansome Cowboy Vant Huttenest -AMHA, AMHR - red roan driving gelding.

Sandy Acres Dairys Sundance Chief (a lot of name for a little horse



) AMHA, AMHR PtHA (pending) - my 2010 all around performance prospect gelding.

I feel that I can very properly take care of that number so I really dont want anymore.


----------



## barnbum (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm at seven: one gelding (was gelding in March); two mares; a 4 year old, 2 year old, and 5 month old fillies all from one of the mares, and my first ever colt-5 months old. It's a bit of work when I teach, but it brings me so much joy, I just don't want to part with anyone. I'm in the barn/pastures about 3 hours a day right now. It's the perfect number to fit in the horse part of the barn--and it's the perfect number to keep the grass down without anyone getting too chubby.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Sep 25, 2009)

We breed miniature horses and a few little mules, so it's a mixed bag!

1 pinto stallion (who is going in driving training in Octl!)

5 brood mares of assorts sizes and colors (29-37 inches, 4 pintos & 1 pink roan)

1 young black driving mare who won't be bred for 2-3 years

1 recently purchased black yearling filly

1 cream dunn Buckeroo bred weanling filly we are keeping

1 tall, dark & handsome weanling colt

1 darling mini mule weanling colt

1 black weanling jack -"our future mule maker!" named Ziggy Marley-he's a reggae donk!

2 spotted standard driving donkeys (hubby's team and the resident comics!)

Totals 14 equines, with 4 2010 foals expected.

I am so blessed to have these wonderful little critters!!!


----------



## Connie P (Sep 25, 2009)

Well after the Chrysler bankruptcy I really thought I was going to have none, thought I would have to sell out.......................but thank GOD we survived that and I am able to continue with my program. Sheesh - that was so darned scary.

We have:

1 Senior Stallion

1 yearling colt

1 weanling colt

2 aged geldings

7 mares

1 two year old filly

1 yearling filly

1 weanling filly

Now this number quite possibly could change at any moment.



I keep saying I am going to cut back, but now I'm thinking about adding a mare or two.............................


----------



## SampleMM (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a very small herd and it shall stay that way.

I have three stallions, six mares, two geldings, and one weanling colt waiting for export to France.

I also have 2 Quarter mares that eat more than all the miniatures combined!


----------



## K Sera (Sep 25, 2009)

Seven in my little herd ...

9 yr old B/W Tobiano 35" R driving mare

5 yr old Blue Roan 34" A/R broodmare

2 yr old 30" A/R silver dapple minimal tobiano filly

2 yr old 37" R silver black sabino filly

2 yr old 36" R blue roan overo gelding

3 yr old 37" R silver bay dun gelding

yearling 31" bay frame overo stud colt

I don't think I could part with any of them!


----------



## REO (Sep 25, 2009)

Wendy, I want to see your reggae donk!





Connie, I'm SO glad to hear that! I was hoping to hear.





I was once asked by a kid how I can remember all their names. I said it was like knowing the names of all your friends and family. That my horses ARE my family.

We "do" it by feeding them really well and keeping tight records. I stay home and care for them.

I HATE leaving my kids!


----------



## roxy's_mom (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a small herd too, hopefully stays that way for now!

I have 4 total - all mares





3- minis -ages 4, 4, & 11

1- retired riding horse, 25 yrs young

Two of the minis are show horses. One is an all around - halter, trail, driving, and a little jumping. The other does halter for now but working on getting her broke to drive this fall and planning on making her an all around as well. My oldest mini is not very sound do to having Laminitis but she still gets around with everyone else and we love her just the same!





My riding horse really doesn't do to much any more. Mainly just a big pasture pet. She's blind in her left eye so she pretty much just hangs out with the little ones and bosses them around!

I love all my girls and wouldn't have it any other way!!





Becky M.


----------



## twister (Sep 25, 2009)

I have 7 minis and I love them all





I have 1 stallion, 2 geldings and 4 mares.

Yvonne


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 26, 2009)

2 stalllions

1 mare

1 filly


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Sep 26, 2009)

REO said:


> Wendy, I want to see your reggae donk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's Ziggy Marley! He hasn't started singing Carribeon tunes yet, but he's still young!


----------



## Mona (Sep 26, 2009)

I am down to six...5 mares and a stallion.


----------



## REO (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh Wendy, he'd SO cute! I love him!





He needs one of those rainbow colored knit hats those cool guys wear over their dred locks!

AWESOME!





I forgot to mention I was bad and bought a mare this year!


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Sep 26, 2009)

REO said:


> Oh Wendy, he'd SO cute! I love him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will try to get him the proper hat and perhaps a tied dyed halter also! At the farm where he is coming from (he arrives this coming week), there are 14 baby donkeys. He is the only one that runs from people! Oh, he's going to be fun! I can see it now! We will put him with one mare in the spring. To get him used to the idea of horse mares and for her to teach him some manners. Some donkeys breed as yearlings, and his breeder said to give him one mare. This will be his first gal. She is a pinto mare and very gentle.


----------



## flflyingw (Sep 26, 2009)

I have two 5yr old stallions


----------



## Kitty (Sep 26, 2009)

HMMMM very hard question as I don't actually ever count them anymore. I know who belongs where. And I know I have a boat load of weanling and yearling colts and will be having a gelding party.

We do have 9 full sized horses with hopefully one leaving shortly. With only Jessie riding it is hard to justify that many except I love them Rick however isn't seeing it that way





I do have Treasure, Charming and 2 adorable colts and a weanling gelding in the barn so that part is easy.

Anyone want to volunteer to come over and count have a good time. But when you leave you get to take a colt with you!!!!!!


----------



## shelly (Sep 26, 2009)

We now have 6 here as I just sold one mare...

1 black arab gelding- 11 years old, 15'3"-my first love...will never part with him



:wub

1 mini stallion-A/R 34" homozygous tobiano silver dapple

2 mini mares- both A/R- one 34" silver dapple and one 32" black/white(she is bred for 2010)

1 weanling filly-AMHR 29" bay roan dun

1 weanling colt-AMHR 30" homozygous black/white tobiano


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 26, 2009)

My herd currently stands at three:

1 mini mule molly (first in my herd, and first in my heart!)

1 3-year-old oversized mare (does she count?)

1 B-sized yearling filly

I'm seriously at risk for adding at least one more to that number!





Rabbits, now, that's another matter! But don't worry - I won't go there.


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures (Sep 26, 2009)

I HAVE...

1 - STALLION

1 - WEANLING FILLY

1 - YEARLING FILLY

1 - TWO YEAR OLD FILLY

1 - MARE THAT HAS HEALTH ISSUES THAT IS NOT REGISTERED

5 - BREEDING AGE MARES

1 - JENNY


----------



## Stef (Sep 26, 2009)

2 breeding age stallions

4 breeding age mares

1 retired 36 year old mare

1 yearling filly

1 gelding

1 thoroughbred gelding who thinks he lives in munchkin land

So we currently have nine minis and one big guy.


----------



## LB Forums Moderation Team (Sep 26, 2009)

This is just a friendly reminder from the Mods. The title of this thread is.........



> *How Many?
> 
> 
> 
> *, How many minis do you own?


It is not *"How many do you want to sell or who is for sale"!* Please remember that any mention of Sales and you will get an official warning. We have a pinned topic on this AND on the Rules page.

Thanks





LB Forums Moderation Team


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Sep 26, 2009)

3 stallions

1 junior stallion

2 colts

1 gelding

6 fillies

5 broodmares (one is sale pending)

So a total of 18 minis.. Planning on a gelding party for the 2 colts and 2 stallions so gelding number will be going up and still looking for another mare or two for my Doc..


----------



## Bess Kelly (Sep 26, 2009)

--

I have a nice, even 40......

7 stallions (abstinate, my choice)

2 geldings

4 soon 2B geldings

26 mares

2 fillies...<6 mos.

In reply to questions......"how do you...".....well, I can remember their names (both registered & barn) but couldn't remember the names of 4 people I worked with a yr ago when I saw them yesterday



Like Magic, I have most pastured but, a few special needs animals. Since 2 stallions and 3 mares are in their mid 20's, they get extra checks, feed care, etc. The farm has several pastures with run-ins. Most have been with me for many years, some born here as I kept a foal or two from favorite broodmares, etc. They are buddied up and when trough fed they have their own "spot" in the line-up and things along those lines make care easier. Yes, they get a daily visual check 2X day -- hands on about once a day. I've developed a method of working a field or two at a time when it comes to trimming, worming, shots, grooming, etc. You just have a "pattern" and you can be sure that the "herd" knows what it is and you'd sure better follow-it!



My fields are visible from the upstairs of my house.....I have binoculars up and downstairs for quick visuals. Feed baled hay as rounds are difficult for me to move, etc. Heated tubs/buckets are a must, as are the underground cut offs for water. Thankfully, our winters are not normally severe but, we do get some freeze in Jan/Feb mostly. Generally only light snow.

Basically I'm not breeding -- or VERY few, this yrs two were surprises -- may have 4 next yr but, most I've had in over 10 yrs. And I'm not buying -- VERY hard with the economy bringing such awesome ones to the market for such unbelievable prices. I'm 63, so by the time I'm 70, hope to be at 30 head. By then my grandter will be 14 and helping


----------



## Sixstardanes (Sep 26, 2009)

1 ... singular sensation.

As most of you know all we have horsewise at this time is our 32" stallion, Saber.

He doesn't seem to mind being the only one one bit... but then again he sees our Great Danes as his herd.

When taking him out and about he actually looks forward to meeting dogs.


----------



## raine (Sep 26, 2009)

I have 10 Miniatures and want more!!

3 Stallions ( 1, a perlino Boones Buckeroo son, hes such a gentleman..

1 just been gelded colt...

5 Mares

1 filly that i hand reared and love to death


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Sep 26, 2009)

Stallion (1) and hope to keep one of his son in the future.

Broodmare (2)

Jr. Mares (2)

Filly (1) and our new filly will come here Dec so that will make one more filly. 

We have 7 miniatures and hopefully keep a colt out of our stallion in the future and that will make 8.

We are expecting to have 2 foal next year.

My limit is number 8 miniatures is enough for us and hopefully to show 2 or 4 miniatures next year.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 26, 2009)

Too flipping many





Want some?????


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Sep 26, 2009)

I currently have the following (descriptions of each can be found in my siggy



)

1 Senior Stallion

1 Coming Senior Stallion

1 Yearling Colt

3 Senior Broodmares

1 Yearling Filly

3 Possible 2010 Foals ((hoping that we will get a healthy foal from the oldest bred mare safely))


----------



## chandab (Sep 26, 2009)

wendyluvsminis said:


> Here's Ziggy Marley! He hasn't started singing Carribeon tunes yet, but he's still young!


Oh My! He's the cutest donkey I've ever seen.


----------



## vickie gee (Sep 26, 2009)

Right now 6 but I am probably about to buy a gelding today. I also have my eye on an unusually colored filly. I also am shopping for a tiny colt or stallion to be my second stallion and have a couple of prospects in mind. Here is the current crew/herd:

1 stallion: 2 yr old blue roan stallion "Memphis" first get will be here in 2010 (l for sure, probably 2, and a surprise would be 3) Grandsire is the loveable Love Me Tender.

3 mares:

blue eyed bay "Faith" 9 years old and in foal for March 2010

sorrel little paint "Serenade" (last yr her first foaling was c-section/angel colt)

blue eyed gray frame overo "Choctaw" likely in foal for July 2010 (in June foaled farm's 1st)

1 maiden mare

bay minimal tobiano "Romey" (2005 filly foaled by "Faith")

1 filly

my bay little surgical miracle born June 7, 2009 that spent several weeks at Texas A & M getting those contracted little legs worked on. Got to get some pictures posted. She is up and running!

Also antatolian shepherds Kylie and Gus expecting first litter in November.

Chihuhua CyndyMouse. Japanese chin Louie. Shihtzu PattyCake. Fostering choc lab puppy Drifter. (needs a home)

Last and least 2 female goats Sugar and Spice.


----------



## Annabellarose (Sep 26, 2009)

I have 5 Miniature Horses:

weanling dwarf colt (a "rescue", to be gelded)

8 year old bred mare (my driving horse, due to foal at any moment)

5 year old open mare (that I want to send out for harness training)

yearling gelding (the definition of "pet quality")

8 year old gelding (my "show horse")

...and 2 "big" Horses:

22 year old American Quarter Horse mare

12 year old American Paint Horse gelding (her son)

My Shetland Sheepdog rounds out my happy little animal family.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Sep 27, 2009)

Between my mom and I we have 49 total minis but I dont know the breakdown on that and it is 2am so I will save that for another time



. We also still have five of our paint horses. And a possible 17 foals for 2010 (15 ultrasounded in foal, 2 unknown).


----------



## Margaret (Sep 27, 2009)

Right now I have one spoiled Stallion..


----------



## vickie gee (Sep 27, 2009)

vickie gee said:


> Right now 6 but I am probably about to buy a gelding today. I also have my eye on an unusually colored filly. I also am shopping for a tiny colt or stallion to be my second stallion and have a couple of prospects in mind. Here is the current crew/herd:
> 1 stallion: 2 yr old blue roan stallion "Memphis" first get will be here in 2010 (l for sure, probably 2, and a surprise would be 3) Grandsire is the loveable Love Me Tender.
> 
> 3 mares:
> ...


Still at 6. Yesterday purchase sank like the Titanic.




And if someone wants to adopt that sweet little chocolate lab puppy...I will be more than happy to refer you to the rescue site we are fostering for. Heeeez gorgeous!


----------



## Zora (Sep 27, 2009)

We have two mini mares Angel and Midnight and two big horses, one three year old Andalusian Arab filly and a 22 year old quarter horse mare.


----------



## rockin r (Sep 27, 2009)

We have:

2 fillies

4 mares

2 stallions

and my 2 Biggies


----------



## Taylor Jo (Sep 27, 2009)

1 4 mth old filly

1 3 year old halter mare

2 almost 2 year old halter geldings

1 5 year old driving gelding

1 2.5 Pinto halter/pleasure biggy Mare.

TTL 6

THATS IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO MORE, REALLY TJ


----------



## MiLo Minis (Sep 28, 2009)

I am in partnership with my sister for breeding Minis so some are hers, some are mine and some are both of ours but they all live here so I count them all.

6 mature stallions (1 retired)

2 geldings

3 weanling colts (only one is a keeper)

1 weanling filly

3 yearling fillies

13 mature mares

Those are ours and then there are 3 geldings and one mare that board here as well as the average 5 horses in for training each month. And of course we just added one lovely young pony mare to the mix!

Seems like we have rather a high ratio of stallions to broodmares but whenever I really fall hard for a horse it seems it is a stallion and whenever I try to decide who should go I can't!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Sep 28, 2009)

We have

3 stallions.

1 gelding

1 weanling colt 1 weanling colt

1 weanling filly

1 yearling filly

11 mares

2 miniature donkeys

Are average is 20 horses.

2 weanling fillies and 1 weanling colt are leaving in a month

We are expecting only 3 foals in 2010


----------



## CheyAut (Sep 28, 2009)

I have 20 minis, plus large ponies and horses!


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 28, 2009)

Currently 11 at my place, but 10 are mine.

I have two stallions, six mature mares, a yearling filly, a weanling filly, and a weanling colt. All are Appaloosas.

:modedit: ONCE AGAIN!!! NO MENTION OF SALES FOR *ANY* REASON IN YOUR POSTS. WE ARE HANDING OUT FORMAL WARNINGS AS MANY OF YOU ALREADY KNOW! EVERYONE HAS BEEN REMINDED MANY TIMES ABOUT THIS.


----------



## JWC sr. (Sep 28, 2009)

We have down sized the herd over the last 6 months. But currently we have the following:

5 Sr. Stallions

3 Jr. Stallions

47 Brood Mares

5 colts

11 fillies

Total of 71 horses in the breeding, grow up pens, including 11 on the show string. All AMHA, AMHR & ASPC registered.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Sep 28, 2009)

I had 5



,just brought 2 more home last tuesday



.


----------



## jsites (Sep 28, 2009)

We now own 18. Hmm...hope my husband hasn't counted lately



I told him I'd try to stay with 12..I'm just a little over



He loves the weanlings so maybe he'll let me slide.

2 Stallions (Awesome and Secret)

10 brood mares

2 yearling fillies

2 weanling fillies

2 weanling colts

We also have two "Big" horses

1 Appendix

1 Paint


----------



## shadowpaints (Sep 29, 2009)

1 Stallion

3 Brood Mares

2 geldings

1 2yearold filly

3 yearling fillies

and one foal on the way for 2010

that would be 10 lol i have aquired 5 minis this summer my numbers went from 5 to 10! lol


----------



## SWA (Sep 29, 2009)

Right now we have 5 minis & 2 HB ponies.





They are:

*MINIS-*

1 Stallion (Gold Champagne Pinto)

1 Colt (Amber Champagne)

3 Mares (2 Grays & 1 Gray-Champagne)

*HB Ponies-*

1 Gelding (Chestnut)

1 Mare (Bay)

Plus, our 6 dogs (3 Aussies, 1 Border Collie, 1 Mini Schnauzer & 1 Walker Hound Mix).



{{{MAJORHAPPYSIGHS}}}


----------



## Marty (Sep 30, 2009)

1 big quarter horse gelding Sonny, senior citizen

*MINIS*

1 stallion Nick



MARES

Merry Beth

Angel

Chrissy

Brite Star

Glory

Noelle

1 Redneck foaly Colt, BLAZE (presently learning to snipe hunt)


----------



## JennyB (Sep 30, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Well Mel and I own[/SIZE]

4 breeding stallions

17 mares breeding age

6 fillies

3 colts

6 young stallions who have not be used for breeding(2-3 years-old)

That is ahhhh ....36 if I am right....???...I think 27 who are 100% Arenosa, 8 are Arenosa related and one mare is not Arenosa

Plus Maggie our mascot Donkey





One Paint gelding

One Morgan mare

and one Arab/QH mare

plus our dogs Amy and Zippy!

We LOVE



them ALL!

Mel and Jenny


----------

